

Need a Tech Co-Founder - wmandrell

Los Angeles, CA<p>I have no experience with HTML, CSS, programming, or website design. I was hit with a brilliant idea for a social networking, user review, and local search web site months ago that can create excess income for many of the common talented/skilled that lack the resources.<p>I am on an inexorable hunt for a tech co-founder! I am passionate about my concept and vision. Only the hungry reply.<p>wmandrell.iv@gmail.com
======
mindcrime
Ok, for the sake of argument, let's say I'm a developer, intrigued by your
idea, and willing to move to Los Angeles...

What do _you_ bring to the table?

Do you have relevant industry experience?

Do you have valuable connections to advisers, customers, investors, etc?

Do you have experience with branding, marketing, promotion, and/or sales?

What will you be doing while I'm building the site?

Do you know anything about Customer Development?

Have you _started_ Customer Development? If not, why?

Have you founded a startup before?

Do you have experience raising money?

Are you putting in of your own money into this venture?

Can you manage a company? What do you see your role in the venture as being?

Edit: Just to be clear... I'm not in the market to move to LA, but I wanted to
point out that these are (among) the questions a potential tech co-founder is
going to have. If you have good answers for them, it would be best to go ahead
and post them now. As it stands, your post is so light on details that it's
not very tempting for a qualified co-founder to reach out to you. Give 'em
something to work with...

~~~
wmandrell
Im a big thinker, self-confident, self-motivated, very organized and I have
good leadership skills but no experience in this industry. I am willing to
take risks.

This idea was just planted in my head about 6 months ago and I have been
studying how to start and systemize the whole concept and if it's even worth
putting my time & effort into it. I understand that I lack the knowledge of
coding but I believe so much in the idea and its success that I cant not act
upon it! I will do what it takes to get my partner/resources in helping me
achieve my vision.

I have not raised any money yet but I do know of many funding companies to
submit my proposal to. As soon as I find my tech co-founder then he could help
me hash out the idea some more, create my promo video & beta site and start
attracting attention!

Yes, I know I have what it takes to manage this company, finding funding
sources, keeping the vision, and strategically set goals!

So if anyone is down to get more details and help me perfect this concept,
please contact me! I will be waiting patiently by.

& Thank you so much for your very informative & honest response! I really
appreciate it.

------
randall
This almost seems like a parody hunt for a tech cofounder. Maybe it's actually
a YC funded company looking for people to have a sense of humor.

Probably not.

------
cme
Being someone who is also actively looking for a tech person, from my
experience you need to do a lot more than throw a post up on Hacker News,
including being more transparent about yourself.

It wasn't until I launched a product (which i had developed by outsourcing
it), marketed it up to 5,000 users, got paying customers till tech people
payed any attention to me. I have also have deep industry knowledge and
connections that help.

You don't need a tech person to get things moving. Outsource an MVP or
prototype. Spend a little to get someone interested and excited.

Just my 2 cents.

~~~
rush-tea
what is MVP? Thanks for the answer

also, how can I have my post in this 'ask' section? Both of my threads below
are not anywhere near the visibility I am expecting. Is there something I need
to do?

Thanks.

btw, I am also looking for one, and cme, i would need your advise.

my post on tech co founder

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2829375>

my question in regards on how to start it

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2838115>

~~~
cme
feel free to shoot me an email, always willing to help out.

~~~
rush-tea
I was looking at your profile, but can't find email... maybe I did it wrong?

What is your email?

Thanks.

~~~
cme
it should be in there..but here ya go: cpj1357@gmail.com

